#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > World News >  >  English Premier League manager visits Brothel

## taxexile

*premier league manager visits thai vice den*


By ALEX PEAKE
and TOM WELLS

Published: Today






*A PREMIER League manager spent more than an hour in the company of hookers in a "Thai" vice den, The Sun can reveal.* 

And when confronted by our reporters as he left, the married boss smiled and shamelessly admitted he knew it was a brothel. 

We watched as the football chief was driven to the "massage parlour" last week. He was still dressed in branded soccer training gear. 

_Creeping privacy laws in the UK, based on the Human Rights Act, mean we are barred from naming him._

The brothel he visited is on an industrial estate and has no signs to indicate the seedy goings on inside. 

The manager stepped out of his car, pulled on an overcoat then walked in. 
More than an hour passed before the brazen boss emerged with his mobile phone glued to his ear. 

We confronted him and asked him to confirm his identity. He did - and smiled as he agreed he knew he had been in the company of hookers. 
Asked if he knew the building was a brothel, the soccer boss smiled and replied: "Yes." 
The Sun asked him why he was in a brothel, but he refused to answer - and got into the back of the car. 
When we asked him what he had been doing the car roared off at speed. 

*Amazed* 


But ten minutes later the same car returned with another driver at the wheel. 
The man rushed into the brothel before coming out a short time later. 

A delivery man who saw the extraordinary events unfold told The Sun: "Everyone around here knows that it's a brothel and not a massage parlour. 

"I was watching when the car pulled up and I was stunned when I saw who got out of the back. 

"I recognised him straight away and so I carried on watching until he came out about an hour later. 





"I was amazed that someone like him didn't try to hide what he was doing. 
"He just drove up, got out and went in. He obviously thought no one would recognise him but he's a Premier League football manager." 

The Sun can also reveal the manager was spotted outside the brothel, which uses Asian massage girls, in October. Again, he spent an hour inside. 

A football insider said: "This is a man who oversees a football club which has been involved in multi-million pound transfers and pays players tens of thousands of pounds every week. 

"Behaving like this leaves him and the club wide open to the threat of blackmail by criminals. Football is a massive business and he has a huge responsibility to the directors, the players and, of course, the fans. It's scarcely believable that he could be so reckless." 

Punters using the brothel are offered massages or Jacuzzis and saunas - but hidden extras are easy to find. A Sun reporter was let in after pressing an intercom buzzer on the front door. 

He walked into a foyer containing a washing machine and clean white towels. 

A woman, thought to be the brothel madam, appeared behind a steel barred gate and beckoned our man inside. 

She led him down a corridor and into a room with mirrored walls, where a woman in her 30s was waiting dressed in a maid's outfit. 

The girl told our man her services would cost £100 an hour. When he asked if he could order any extras, she nodded - and mimed a sex act with her hand and mouth. 
Our investigator then asked if she offered full sex and the hooker replied: "Ah no, that's what you want? I'll tell you later." The reporter then offered £70 for half an hour including full sex. 

But the girl replied: "One hundred and thirty pounds, it's better if you go one hour - everything." 

When the reporter said he did not have that much money on him, she asked how much he had. 

He counted out £100 and she replied: "That's fine - you have enough." 

When he asked if that included full sex, the girl said: "Shh, don't say that." She pointed outside and pushed the door to. 

She took the money, left the room and shut the door. 

The girl returned a couple of minutes later and said: "OK darling, take off all your things. Have you been here before? We'll take a shower and go to the Jacuzzi." 
Our man said he was nervous, regretted going there and wanted to leave. 
But the girl insisted she wanted to complete the "massage" because she had been paid and stripped to her bra and knickers. 

When our man told her he was leaving, the hooker returned with the brothel madam who offered him half his money back. 

Our investigator then left the building. 

<LI sizset="55" sizcache="3">*GOT* a story? Ring The Sun on 0207 782 4104, *TEXT* 63000 or *EMAIL*
exclusive[at]the-sun.co.uk


Read more: Married Premier League boss caught in a brothel | The Sun |News

----------


## the dogcatcher

Just popped in for a soapy. No probs.

----------


## mikem

I read last week that a manager felt like a volcano ready to go off. Might be him.

----------


## Warwick

> The man rushed into the brothel before coming out a short time later.


It's OK, he only went in for short time.

----------


## corned dog

Are reporter  made his excuses and left Soundsl like the drummond boy too me

----------


## corned dog

Thought Mr Robson was the boss of a local national team

----------


## corned dog

Best thai I've heard in a ab nam

----------


## The Muffinman

Can't be Rafa, Liverpool are skint.

----------


## corned dog

And s[at][at][at]

----------


## English Noodles

So how is it a 'Thai vice den' in the UK?

----------


## the dogcatcher

Cos it's the Sun newspaper. You know, the one with tits on every page and photo stories of adultery and lipstick lessers.

----------


## baldrick

english ? football ? thai brothel ?

it means he went in there to be shagged up the arse by a ladyboy

----------


## corned dog

So it was torres shaggin his boss

----------


## WujouMao

> Our investigator then asked if she offered full sex and the hooker replied: "Ah no, that's what you want? I'll tell you later." The reporter then offered £70 for half an hour including full sex. 
> 
> But the girl replied: "One hundred and thirty pounds, it's better if you go one hour - everything." 
> 
> When the reporter said he did not have that much money on him, she asked how much he had. 
> 
> He counted out £100 and she replied: "That's fine - you have enough."


ha, well thats the 1st mistake he made. he wanted a deal for 70 quid and he paid 100 with 30 quid off. if he thought ahead, he could of had 80 quid in one pocket and if she said how much you got, well i only have 80 quid. maybe with luck she would of excepted 80 quid

what i really dont get with the sun is, why the hell they hell capital letters in a sentance. its like saying WOOT!!! every 5 mins. they really make a big deal out of it.




> Cos it's the Sun newspaper. You know, the one with tits on every page and photo stories of adultery and lipstick lessers.


thats called the Sport not the Sun

----------


## gjbkk

ball massage no doubt  :Smile:

----------


## daveboy

Whatever next Mr Wenger.

----------


## chassamui

> Whatever next Mr Wenger.


Not a Spurs fan by any chance are you mate? :Smile:

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Phil Brown?

----------


## norbo

*Dick Advocat?*

----------


## daveboy

> Originally Posted by daveboy
> 
> 
> Whatever next Mr Wenger.
> 
> 
> Not a Spurs fan by any chance are you mate?


Not a foking chance mate West Ham through & through. It was Wenger though.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

> A delivery man who saw the extraordinary events unfold told The Sun: "Everyone around here knows that it's a brothel and not a massage parlour. 
> 
> "I was watching when the car pulled up and I was stunned when I saw who got out of the back. 
> 
> Phoned the Sun because I knew thought i'd make a few quid out of it.
> 
> "I recognised him straight away and so I carried on watching until he came out about an hour later. 
> 
> By that time the reporter had arrived.
> ...


 :Spam:

----------


## Thaiguy

> Just popped in for a soapy. No probs.


 
So what who cares ? isn't this the same thing thats been going on for centuries ? - no biggie , why bother writing it up ?


 :sexy:

----------


## Agent_Smith

^Exactly, and I thought it was only the US that was full of prudes...

----------


## chassamui

> Originally Posted by chassamui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by daveboy
> ...


Apologies mate, i thought you were just speculating. Maybe he went in for an ego massage?
The report said it was someone involved in multi million pound transfers, not much of that with Wenger around.

----------


## taxexile

> And when confronted by our reporters as he left, the married boss smiled and shamelessly admitted he knew it was a brothel.





> It was Wenger though.


i thought wenger was not married.

----------


## Travelmate

> The manager stepped out of his car, pulled on an overcoat then walked in.


Glad he used protection and was ready before he entered the ....

----------


## English Noodles

> i thought wenger was not married.


Yes, he's married with a daughter.

----------


## BobR

It amazes me there are people stupid enough to care about this.  I never felt more embarrassed as an American as I did when the right wing morons were tearing the Country apart over Clinton's encounter with Lewinsky.  The Tiger Wood thing shows many adults behave like giggling teenage girls.

----------


## Lum Khaan

Most likely a relegation threatened side's manager.

He's had trouble getting anywhere near the box all season, so thought he'd have a go on holiday

----------


## English Noodles

Still don't understand where the 'Thai' part has come from. Are they suggesting that the females working there are from Thailand and as such makes it a 'Thai vice den'?

----------


## Glory Annen Clibbery

Wound up about this story. The Manager cannot be named because of some Justice Eady judgments. 

Justice Eady recently helped stop me from exposing a criminal negligence case against Raymond Clive Tooth of Sears Tooth Solicitors. I have two judgements saying I had a case of negligence, yet could not get a hearing. The Judge who wrote one of them refused to record the hearing so I would have no independent evidence of what occurred. 

I was told I could not say anything that might bring the legal profession into disrepute effectively though I was polite as it was possible to be and still say what happened. If a duck looks like a duck and quacks, it is likely a duck!

Justice Eady heard a case between me and my ex-partner of 15 years IVAN WILLIAM ALLAN (recently deceased) in 2002. Another Judge entirely was scheduled to read a paper appeal in my negligence case in 2007 and somehow it was pointed at Justice Eady who had just ruled in favour of Max MOSLEY. I think I was unlikely to get an impartial reading from this Judge and he should not have been involved.

My ex-partner was a similar character to Max Mosley. 

The legal profession in England is virtually unaccountable as to conduct and costs. Officers of the Court feel entitled to break their own rules and the Public is so far powerless to deal with it! Every day stuff happens in English Courts that is far worse than the MP's fiddling of their expenses or the banking fraud that England has cornered.

The old boy network is still very much in play. Justice Eady is a public servant and yet is trying to back door a privacy law that would allow powerful men to abuse women and anyone weaker than they are! 

Some years ago THE NEWS OF THE WORLD (at the behest perhaps of the Coolmore Mafia) was trying to place Sir Alex Ferguson in a New York apartment with one Edwina Choi. This person had some connection to Ivan Allan who admitted arranging women for some very well known people who he owned horses with or trained horses for. I turned down an offer of £10,000 to be the source with my identity 'secret' of the story they wanted to publish about Sir Alex. I needed cash to pay lawyers but turned it down because I had no idea whether it was true or not. I caught Edwina Choi in the Piccadilly Flat I shared with Ivan Allan in 1999 and presumed this woman was involved with my ex. 

During the years my ex used the legal system to try and destroy me, I won a legal precedent called CLIBBERY V ALLAN that opened up the secretive FAMILY COURT where witnesses believed they would not have to stand by what they claimed in the public domain. The so called Family Court I faced was supposedly held in secret and was openly a kangaroo court where the retiring Judge did not normally sit in that Court and was much later connected with one of Ivan Allan's witnesses and a now disgraced Australian Federal Court Judge. 

Ivan Allan subsequently used CLIBBERY V ALLAN to his own advantage by hiring Max Clifford and another broadsheet publicist to damn me to hell in the press. I still would not gag the press! This is so important! Without the freedom of speech the press gives ordinary folk to deal with the Ivan Allan's of this world we are powerless! 

The Max Cliffords may manipulate the tabloid press or even somewhat 'write the news' in stories that put people together expecting a certain result (they will be there to record) which is entrapment of the foolish.  

The press likely know things about Max Clifford they do not report so there is already a self imposed privacy law that protects some while they roast others BUT  that is their privilege. 

A Justice Eady who somehow gets all the celebrity cases and  'back doors' a privacy bill does not have the mandate to do so while living off the public purse! He is abusing his power in a worse way than wealthy men who beat up women for their sick sexual pleasure and you have to wonder why he wants to protect these men? Perhaps an investigative reporter should look into his private life? Wait I guess if he is guilty of the worst sexual crime his back door privacy bill would protect him? Who is there to protect the public?

I was not allowed to address in the press the serious domestic violence issue Max Mosley described as "harmless" in his defence before Justice Eady! By his judgment Justice Eady is allowing prominent men privacy to do what they like to your female relatives and children, sisters, mothers or grandmother's depending on how bloody kinky they are! Good men have to stand up and be counted in 2010! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!  :deadhorsebig:

----------


## jandajoy

Good Lord........


Glory Annen Clibbery

Who the fok are you ??????

----------


## jandajoy

Clibbery was born in Kenora, Ontario, Canada. She attended the _Victoria Composite  Highschool of Performing Arts_ in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada and at age 17,  she emigrated to England to further  her education at Webber Douglas Academy of  Dramatic Art, graduating in 1976. She remained based in England but worked  around the world as she pursued an acting career.  She made her first movie, _Cruel Passion_, in 1974, at age 22. She has  worked in several films, the most notable being the Australian production _Felicity_.  Her last film work was _True Files_ filmed primarily in Singapore and  completed in 2000. She recently was interviewed in Hollywood for the television  documentary series _Not Quite Hollywood_ about the Australian film  industry. She did some radio and voice work including dubbing Anat Atzmon 'Nili'  in the feature film Lemon Popsicle. She also appeared in several  English television series in the 1970s and had leading roles in the theatre,  including creating the role of Deborah Solomon in the David Mamet play Sexual Perversity in Chicago in  London's West End. She was featured on television in many commercials and began  working as a commercial casting director in 1982. She is also a cartoonist,  artist and writer.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glory_Annen_Clibbery

----------


## English Noodles

Dunno, but it's certainly getting some interest. Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 574 (3 members and 571 guests) The thread has had nearly 9,000 views in 30 hours.

----------


## jandajoy



----------


## English Noodles

> Wound up about this story. The Manager cannot be named because of some Justice Eady judgments.


I have read your post, and have to say it was most interesting. Thanks for sharing with us.

----------


## Propagator

> Who the fok are you ??????

----------


## billy the kid

If you believe the SUN den you mus b demented.   Unbelievable.

----------


## billy the kid

:cmn: I


> *Dick Advocat?*


If you b lieve the SUN den you mus b d men ted.  Unbelievable.

----------


## billy the kid

> Originally Posted by chassamui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by daveboy
> ...


Do you really blieve de SUN toylet paper. So sad.  trust ure not a brit.  :cmn:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Glory Annen Clibbery  Who the fok are you ??????


Just your common-or-garden pain in the arse Canadian chick.

----------


## isanyokel

I understand that it could be a certain MR.GRANT!!!!!!!

  Maybe he was checking out what this placenta treatment for football
 injuries was all about???? :smiley laughing:

----------


## zubber

*Brothel football boss named on Wikipedia - but the press still can't reveal his identity
*


  By  David Wilkes
Last updated at 11:24 AM on 26th December 2009   Add to My Stories  The press is unable to reveal the identity of the football manager who visited a Thai brothel


The football manager caught visiting a brothel was named on the internet site Wikipedia yesterday. 

His identification on the online encyclopedia makes a mockery of rules that protect his privacy on human rights grounds. 

A posting in his biography on the online encylopedia said he was 'rumoured to have been caught visiting Thai prostitutes'. 

Another, in a pointed reference to his tastes, said: 'He is a big fan of Thai curry.' 

Both contributions were swiftly removed by Wikipedia editors. 

Football websites have been awash with speculation since the Sun newspaper revealed the manager had been spotted entering a building on a shabby industrial estate where Thai prostitutes offer sex for £130 an hour. 

Many went as far as to name him and his club. 

On some discussion sites, contributors have put forward football chants with references to sex and Thai prostitutes. The songs are likely to be heard at future premier league matches. 

Yet despite the manager's identity becoming more and more widely known, newspapers are effectively barred from publishing it because of privacy rules set down by senior judges over the past five years. 

The Sun reported that earlier this month the manager spent more than an hour in the brothel, which advertises itself as a massage parlour. 

He arrived dressed in training clothes featuring his club logo and is said to have freely admitted that he knew it was a brothel. It was said to be his second trip, following an hour-long visit in October. 

If the Sun or any other newspaper published his name, it could face the threat of a hugely expensive privacy action in the courts. 

Newspapers have taken a cautious approach to such stories since Max Mosley, the former head of Formula 1, won £60,000 the News of the World for falsely accusing him of taking part in a 'sick Nazi orgy'. 

Mr Justice Eady ruled that Mr Mosley's privacy was breached and commentators saw it as a key moment in the development of the law on privacy. 

Such a law has never been approved in Parliament but has instead grown out of rulings made by judges on the basis of the Human Rights Act introduced by Labour in 1998. 

One of its articles demands respect for 'private and family life'. MPs and lawyers claim the rules of privacy have become an intolerable burden on freedom of speech. 

Wikipedia does not store the names of those writing or editing its entries  -  but it does keep numerical address, which identifies every computer connected to the internet. 

The site claims to have a million editors, but critics say many are giving up because of tighter restrictions. 

In the first three months of this year, the English language version of Wikipedia lost more than 49,000 editors, compared with 4,900 in the same period last year. 

Controversial pages - such as those about politicians  -  are now locked and can be changed only by trusted editors. 

Victims of internet vandals have included Tony Blair, whose entry once said he used to have a picture of Hitler in his bedroom.


s

----------


## zubber

the thai brothel was in Portsmouth area so you know who

----------


## Spin

^ The photo the daily mail used here is clearly the same place as Horton Heath van centre just outside of Portsmouth.

If you englarge the photo on this link you can see that they are the same place  :Smile:

----------


## Glory Annen Clibbery

> Originally Posted by Glory Annen Clibbery
> 
> Wound up about this story. The Manager cannot be named because of some Justice Eady judgments.
> 
> 
> I have read your post, and have to say it was most interesting. Thanks for sharing with us.


Thanks. Justice Mumby, a wise Law Lord commented to my ex's lawyers that I could say anything I liked on the internet whatever ruling he made in a case where Ivan Allan tried to put 'the Mary Bell gag' on me. 

It has only been used twice in  history and of course only on women. One was a child murderess but the second was a secretary to a married Conservative Government Minister who had a child by him. The gag prevents you talking even to your own family about what your partner has done to you. Only in England? Women are treated like animals in many countries in the world and it aint going to change until women get their act together!  The following is an article by my Family Court Solicitor, Raymond Clive Tooth. I would not recommend this lawyer to my worst enemy. 

 From The Sunday Times 

  March 15, 2009  
*‘Gents, divorce now - you’ll save a bundle’*

*Raymond Tooth is a divorce lawyer known as 'Jaws': he has some advice for both sexes in the current economic climate*

----------


## rickda

Just shows how overpaid they are £100 for a hour he was in BKK not NY. Anyway I want to work for The Sun being paid to do all that awful follow up investigation work

----------


## English Noodles

> Just shows how overpaid they are £100 for a hour he was in BKK not NY. Anyway I want to work for The Sun being paid to do all that awful follow up investigation work


No, he was in Portsmouth.

----------


## rickda

Portsmouth hey well maybe it was a tactical visit as watching them I doubt they could score in a brothel

----------


## Curiokilledcat

Leagally you cannot name the guilty person but you can name the other 19 managers of the premier league who are not involved because you are saying they have nothing to do with it therefore they will not take issue with you saying so.  We can them workout from there who it is without that person actaully being named - therefore no law/legal requirements have been broken.

----------

